

World Population Cartogram 2015 - leeoniya
https://i.imgur.com/NKiC8gH.png

======
leeoniya
original thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MapPorn/comments/2sm2vj/world_popul...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MapPorn/comments/2sm2vj/world_population_map_2015_7088_x_3008_oc/)

------
hukep
If I got one dollar for each person on the planet..

